# We are 6 weeks old



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Mazpahs Warpaint



Mazpahs Tomahawk



Mazpahs Medicine Man



Mazpahs Smoke Signals



Mazpahs Mohawk


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

they are so sweet


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

WOW lovely colours, very cute cats. my fav is Mazpahs Medicine Man


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh there all very gorg and love the smokey coloured one.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

they are comeing along really nicely  you must be very pleased with your babies xx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

They are beautiful wouldn"t like to choose ! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

The brown one looks crafty 
Lovely Kittens.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Such cuties....lovely pics.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Ooooooook, you may be missing a smoke signal in the morning so you know!! That kitten is gorgeous!! as are the others - but smoke's my fave  xx

fabulous babies as always hunny, your cats never fail to produce anything but the best!! x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOh yes there so cute...look at them faces.. very striking!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Young Medicine Man has my vote...all are cute though!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They're all so cute May:001_tt1::001_tt1: Looking absolutely gorgeous and growing up so quickly,


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Mohawk is just delicious!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

They are just sooo sweet, still Medicine Man is deffo my favourite, he is just adorable  

You are doing a fab job with them May xx

Any meezer babies due soon? x


----------

